# DeMarcus Cousins Calls Out Clay Travis For Predicting He Would Be Arrested Within Five Years When He Was at Kentucky



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> DeMarcus Cousins was a 19-year old freshman at Kentucky on this day in history, January 30, 2010. Cousins collected his 12th double-double of his freshman year with 21 points and 10 rebounds in a Kentucky win over Vanderbilt. Also on that day, *FOX Sports’ Clay Travis (in his pre-FOX days) tweeted that Cousins would be arrested within five years. “100%. Write it in stone.” Someone saved the tweet and DeMarcus Cousins put it on Instagram this morning.*
> 
> That never happened. Cousins has never even had a whiff of trouble off the court. Based on the time-stamp, the tweet was posted sometime in the second half of the Kentucky – Vandy game. Travis, who attended law school at Vanderbilt, was probably annoyed with the way that Boogie was pushing around his Commodores.


http://thebiglead.com/2015/01/30/demarcus-cousins-calls-out-clay-travis-for-predicting-he-would-be-arrested-within-five-years-when-he-was-at-kentucky/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have no clue who this clown is, I barely know where to look for Fox Sports 1 on my cable box


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What was Clay Travis doing "in his pre-FOX days"? If he was just trying to grad headlines by any means necessary to get noticed by a large TV company (like Fox), I'd say he did one hell of a job.


----------

